# Pre-Em Specticle Flo?



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

For those of you that have used Specticle Flo as a pre-em on Bermuda, did you see any "damage" to your turf after applying it?

I've been considering "mixing it up a little" (pun intended) and deviating from my standard pre-em program (which has worked well for me over the last 6 years.) The label mentions the risk of plant damage to bermudagrass, so I'm just curious if anyone has had a bad experience using it.


----------



## Mathwiz (Jul 20, 2021)

My lawn was sprayed with Specticle by my lawn service about a week ago and it looks awesome (as in no damage at all). I made sure it was watered in. Tomorrow I will edit this post with a pic of my lawn.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I sprayed Specticle Flo, Simazine and Prodiamine WITH Trimec at the high rate and all of my Bermuda is fine. Even my Centipede that slightly yellowed at the tips is fine.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Nah… no damage. I also don't subscribe to the half max rate applications though.

Regardless the damage will be evident come spring, when your green up is slow as crap.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

I'm doing split apps and have seen no issues. I'm sure there's some root pruning going on but it hasn't slowed my grass down.


----------



## mrmattyq (Apr 14, 2021)

I sprayed Esplanade (same AI as specticle) + Prodiamine + simazine as well on entire yard with no issues except for a small section that was newly sprigged back in June.. slight yellowing at the tips and thinning out due to dog shenanigans. label warns against this, so i knew what i was getting myself into.


----------



## Mikeyp_1284 (Jul 23, 2021)

I applied esplanade, Simazine and prodiamine at (supposedly) 1/4 annual max rate. Think I went a little heavy on the Simazine so may have to adjust next app. My growth stopped almost immediately and lost a lot of color. I'm pretty sure it was the Simazine though.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Did 1/4 rate Esplanade + Simazine a couple weeks ago. Definitely seen a PGR effect to it but no bronzing. Decided to forgo the prodiamine since I panic-overapplied this spring from heavy poa winter outbreak. I will add it back to rotation at 1/4 rate along with my second 1/4 rate Esplanade + Simazine after halloween.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Thanks, gents.

Well, I've read enough to have my interest piqued by indaziflam. Even Maestro Matt Martin recommends it as a good pre-em rotation option.

Now I just have to find someone to split some with. With 5,000-ish sq ft of turf, I don't need it in the quantities it's sold in. Esplanade seems like the best bang for the buck, but the barrier to entry makes it too costly unless the cost can be split.

Thanks again.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

JayGo said:


> Thanks, gents.
> 
> Well, I've read enough to have my interest piqued by indaziflam. Even Maestro Matt Martin recommends it as a good pre-em rotation option.
> 
> ...


Check the specticle flo split thread in marketplace sub. It's a few pages back but a guy there still has some esplanade left. At 5k, 6 oz should last you 6-7 years. @mrmattyq


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@Bombers,thanks man. I'd already perused that subforum, but the ones I saw were a couple of months old. I'll look again to see if there's an "active" listing.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

This year will be our 9-10th time using SF. We're well over 1,000 acres at this point. With that said, the only issue I've had with it involved spraying a collar (.250") and then having a heavy rain move the product into the approach. We had a dead spot for a few months. Aside from that, I've no complaints, best pre em on the market.


----------



## mrmattyq (Apr 14, 2021)

Bombers said:


> JayGo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, gents.
> ...


I shipped out 28oz of the stuff in the span of about 2 weeks after posting in the marketplace - so im fresh out unfortunately.. which should be encouraging if someone else decided to pull the trigger on it and do a split


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@viva_oldtrafford, that's a lot of apps. Good to hear. 👍🏼

@mrmattyq, wish I'd caught the post then. 😕


----------



## Mikeyp_1284 (Jul 23, 2021)

JayGo said:


> @viva_oldtrafford, that's a lot of apps. Good to hear. 👍🏼
> 
> @mrmattyq, wish I'd caught the post then. 😕


I have multiple years worth of esplanade. I could probably help you out if you want to go that route.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Mikeyp_1284 said:


> I have multiple years worth of esplanade. I could probably help you out if you want to go that route.


I'll PM you.


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

FATC1TY said:


> Nah… no damage. I also don't subscribe to the half max rate applications though.
> 
> Regardless the damage will be evident come spring, when your green up is slow as crap.


So you notice slower green up when using Specticle?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

jpos34 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > Nah… no damage. I also don't subscribe to the half max rate applications though.
> ...


If you go heavy dose, and already have some underlying issues to the turf, yes.


----------



## killacam (May 4, 2017)

Bombers said:


> Did 1/4 rate Esplanade + Simazine a couple weeks ago. Definitely seen a PGR effect to it but no bronzing. Decided to forgo the prodiamine since I panic-overapplied this spring from heavy poa winter outbreak. I will add it back to rotation at 1/4 rate along with my second 1/4 rate Esplanade + Simazine after halloween.


Educate me on Esplanade. I'm looking at the active ingredients and see glyphosate. But you're using it for a pre em?


----------



## Mikeyp_1284 (Jul 23, 2021)

killacam said:


> Bombers said:
> 
> 
> > Did 1/4 rate Esplanade + Simazine a couple weeks ago. Definitely seen a PGR effect to it but no bronzing. Decided to forgo the prodiamine since I panic-overapplied this spring from heavy poa winter outbreak. I will add it back to rotation at 1/4 rate along with my second 1/4 rate Esplanade + Simazine after halloween.
> ...


Esplanade 200 sc is used as pre em and contains indaziflam. 
Esplanade ez is used for broad spectrum control and contains glyphosate with indaziflam.


----------



## killacam (May 4, 2017)

Mikeyp_1284 said:


> killacam said:
> 
> 
> > Bombers said:
> ...


Thanks! Didn't know there were two different ones. Where are you ordering it from? My local siteone doesnt carry it and neither does domyown.


----------



## Mikeyp_1284 (Jul 23, 2021)

killacam said:


> Mikeyp_1284 said:
> 
> 
> > killacam said:
> ...


https://chemicalwarehouse.com/products/esplanade-200sc-herbicide?_pos=2&_sid=46f4a61b0&_ss=r


----------



## killacam (May 4, 2017)

Mikeyp_1284 said:


> killacam said:
> 
> 
> > Mikeyp_1284 said:
> ...


Awesome, thank you


----------

